# my colnago ep



## richard Tat (Apr 22, 2012)

here is my extreme power


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice bike, like it alot.

Mar


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

What is that on the fork? a pump?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

pump on the fork ? mmm that could fall between your spokes someday, :nono:


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

loose the blue and the pump - they look retarded.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

When I was shopping for my EPS, I was considering this color AMOR. It's definitely rare and looks great with deep profile wheels.


----------



## richard Tat (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a plastic front light, not a pump and the blue brake, I had a lot blue color jersey which really match


----------

